

Selfiecity – A data analysis of selfies taken in 5 cities - hyperreality
http://selfiecity.net

======
amadeusw
Good job on visualization! The graphs that show selfies on hover are great.
How did you measure level of smile? Do you have an algorithm or you went
through the photos manually?

~~~
hyperreality
I can't take credit for the great work, I came across this work and wanted to
share it. :) However, according to their website it seems it was a mix of
using an automated algorithm and manual checking. Their website says this:

"In the resulting set of selfie images, we ran automatic face analysis,
supplying us with algorithmic estimations of eye, nose and mouth positions,
the degrees of different emotional expressions, etc."

"As the final step, one or two members of the project team examined all these
photos manually. While most photos were tagged correctly, we found some
mistakes."

See the section at
[http://selfiecity.net/#dataset](http://selfiecity.net/#dataset) .

